

Ask HN: Adblocking using /etc/hosts - anilshanbhag

It is well known that AdBlock Plus extension is a memory hog. It gives many features like disabling the extension on some sites, etc but I never use this.<p>Everytime you enter a domain name, it is converted into IP using DNS Lookup. &#x2F;etc&#x2F;hosts can be used to map all the ad sources to localhost. This seems like a much better way to do it. I wanted to know if there is any particular reason people don&#x27;t use this method ?
======
eip
No auto update. Not easy to temporarily disable.

I used run a DNS service that did basically the same thing but it would
redirect all undesirable IPs to a page of random porn images.

